# Motorcycles



## PhilSav (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi, we are English and have moved to Lazio, and I am wondering if anyone has any experience in buying a small motorcycle for example a 125cc, and can I carry a pillion, I have a full UK driving license and also have residency in Lazio, thanks in advance!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Well unless things have changed very recently you can ride up to 125cc on a full car licence. If possible I would go to a local ACI to ask about a pillion passenger. But seeing the number of small bikes and APE with passengers I suspect there is no problem. Anything above 125cc needs a bike licence.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What's a pillion?

The rules got changed a few years back. I think for a 125 which is considered a real motorcycle you need a bike license. The smaller 50s I think can still be ridden with a B car license.

Glancing at the ACI website I think you need at least an A1


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I think the wording was up to 125cc and limited to 11kW. Your obviously too young Nick to not know the term "pillion passenger"


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Or too old -)


----------



## PhilSav (Oct 20, 2019)

Okay thanks for the replies so far, if you have any other experiences using motorbikes in Italy please post them here as any information is useful to me, thanks! 🙂


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> What's a pillion?


{sign} Youth today, never heard of riding "post and pillion". The pillion is the passenger and/or passenger seat.
:flypig:


----------

